# Ovulation, Period or Implantation bleeding?



## RadiantMama (Sep 9, 2004)

My dd is 17 months and I have not had a period since before she was born.

My dd and I had sex on July 2nd, and on July 7th I started bleeding:
first day: bright red only one time swiping
second day: brown, mucousy (mucusy?)
third day: nothing
fourth day: a bit of brown/white mucous
done

now it is a week later and I experienced a bit of cramping--but only after all of this, but no more bleeding or anything.

other than that, no pregnancy symptoms I can tell...

what do you think???

I need help and advice!!!


----------



## elsie (Apr 5, 2005)

Could veery possibly be implantation bleeding - but a HPT should be accurate by now if you really think you might be pregnant.


----------



## bleurae (Feb 25, 2005)

That sounds like how I got AF again, I also have much more cramping suring O sine having my son. I even now sometimes bleed when I O which is so strange to me but my gyno said was normal. Since I use AI to get pregnant I know that is not a possibility when it happens so I feel for you, it must be maddening.


----------



## RadiantMama (Sep 9, 2004)

thanks! I will take a HPT...I thought it might be too soon.


----------



## RadiantMama (Sep 9, 2004)

i guess it was just a very very very light first period...


----------

